# taga-labas



## Qcumber

*Alám ni Líno na dî gaanóng ligtás ang poók na iyón nang Pinyáhan sa máááring gawín nang mangá tinátáwag na ‘taga-labás.’*
= Lino knew this area of Pinyahan was not quite safe because of what those called the "taga-labás" might do.
[Pinyahan is a village.]

What does *taga-labás* refer to in this context? Outsiders, or spirits?


----------



## kios_01

Yeah. Outsiders. Strangers.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> Yeah. Outsiders. Strangers.


Thank you, Kios. I thought the author used single quotation marks because he meant something else.


----------

